# Faceapp Cheekbone filter is fuckin insane (tinder experiment below). 3/10 Indian turned into an 8/10



## wallace (Dec 8, 2021)

I found a picture of this 3/10 Indian guy in direct sunlight so decided to try and faceapp cheekbone level 4 on him, then Hollywood 4.

he went from 4/10 to 8/10 and is matching slim blondes

Before:












I used remini AI Image sharpener + Hollywood 4 + cheekbones level 4 and here is the result

After:





Now I tested it on tinder aswell as used the same pre sets on the second pic. Used his back for 3rd pic to make it seem real




Matching girls like this


----------



## wallace (Dec 9, 2021)

My threads beautiful please reply


----------



## Chadeep (Dec 9, 2021)

@AcneScars


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Dec 9, 2021)

@LooksOverAll @StrangerDanger What's preventing him from having that kind of ogee curve/hollow in the before pic.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Dec 9, 2021)

Cheekbones or race philter? Looks literally like a different person


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 9, 2021)

ForeverRecession said:


> @LooksOverAll @StrangerDanger What's preventing him from having that kind of ogee curve/hollow in the before pic.


Not a single person on earth looks like that in outdoor daylight.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Dec 9, 2021)

ForeverRecession said:


> @LooksOverAll @StrangerDanger What's preventing him from having that kind of ogee curve/hollow in the before pic.





LooksOverAll said:


> Not a single person on earth looks like that in outdoor daylight.


----------



## Preoximerianas (Dec 9, 2021)

Did you give him lighter eyes?


----------



## Chadeep (Dec 9, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1433663
> View attachment 1433664
> View attachment 1433666
> View attachment 1433670


Gets Mogged by bug eyed recessed chin Arab in Tinder Canada.


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Dec 9, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1433663
> View attachment 1433664
> View attachment 1433666
> View attachment 1433670


mahershallah


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 9, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1433663
> View attachment 1433664
> View attachment 1433666
> View attachment 1433670


Tyler Maher has some of the most robust bones on the planet and still doesn't have hollow cheeks at rest in daylight.


----------



## rydofx (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## StrangerDanger (Dec 9, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Tyler Maher has some of the most robust bones on the planet and still doesn't have hollow cheeks at rest in daylight.


little bit hollowed


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 9, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> little bit hollowed


He's smiling in them which tightens the soft tissue causing hollow cheeks. The only one he's resting in is the one where he's sitting, and that looks slightly edited as well as being in decent lighting with the shade.


----------



## randomvanish (Dec 9, 2021)

no surgery for this type of change


----------



## cmfanel (Dec 9, 2021)

not even the same person anymore


----------



## wallace (Dec 9, 2021)

cmfanel said:


> not even the same person anymore


Not sure how faceapp did this but it never changed my face this much. Guess it’s the 1/100000000 angle and sunlight


----------



## StrangerDanger (Dec 9, 2021)

fr whats the difference
can surgery achieve that @Preston


----------



## justadude (Dec 9, 2021)

did alot more than cheekbone


----------



## Eezz (Dec 9, 2021)

Now faceapp him irl


----------



## wallace (Dec 9, 2021)

Holy crap. A girl agreed to meet him. Too tired to post pics will tomorrow


----------



## Prettyboy (Dec 9, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Tyler Maher has some of the most robust bones on the planet and still doesn't have hollow cheeks at rest in daylight.


Goes on to show hollow cheeks are kind of a meme. You need a very specific lighting for them to show, jaw shape overall is much more important


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Dec 9, 2021)

*fuck im extremely distraught 
thank you (or fuck you) for making me aware of the cheek bone filter on faceapp
here i was thinking that my problem craniofacially was my bulbous nose and vertical orbital dystopia, now i realize it is that i suffer from 404 error zygos not found.
eppley's zygomatic implants here i come! AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH *


----------



## GetShrekt (Dec 9, 2021)

Explains crisick + cumnesia


----------



## wallace (Dec 9, 2021)

Update: he has 31 in the queue and 21 matches. 1 7/10 girl agreed to meet him but my accounts asking me for verification. Think I got banned


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Dec 9, 2021)

I want to use faceapp to morph my pics ngl


----------



## wallace (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## wallace (Dec 9, 2021)

Ethereal said:


> I want to use faceapp to morph my pics ngl


Tried my own pics before. Barely got any dates, only a slight increase in matches. Faceapp is hit and miss


----------



## wallace (Dec 11, 2021)

Bump, now this guy has 10 girls wanting to meet. All Dancers, models etc


----------



## rydofx (Dec 11, 2021)

wallace said:


> Bump, now this guy has 10 girls wanting to meet. All Dancers, models etc


Meanwhile in ur basement


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Dec 11, 2021)

I need that pic quality fuark


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 12, 2021)

wallace said:


> Tried my own pics before. Barely got any dates, only a slight increase in matches. Faceapp is hit and miss


Yeah. It depends. I tried it on a couple of pics of random people. The hollow cheek filter only really works on faces with a specific skull shape. I am guessing you have a more round face so the effect wasn't that dramatic.


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 12, 2021)

wallace said:


> I found a picture of this 3/10 Indian guy in direct sunlight so decided to try and faceapp cheekbone level 4 on him, then Hollywood 4.
> 
> he went from 4/10 to 8/10 and is matching slim blondes
> 
> ...


Surgery would never turn this dude into the morph because face app makes a lot of tiny changes that are difficult to replicated via surgery. However, the dude could get hollowish cheeks through fat loss and may be cheek and jaw fillers. If you still have some leanness to begin with, obtaining hollow cheeks is much easier than if you are starting out as a potato. Also, the dude you used had decent ratios/skull to begin with. Try using this dude as a template:






If you are able to make a believable chad morph of him, you'd be one of the best morphers on this forum. Morphing normies is easy. Morphing subhumans is hard af as often times the skull shape and ratios are severely off. You may have to change their pheno completely with an app like gradient which just ends up looking fake.


----------



## wallace (Dec 12, 2021)

Pakicel said:


> Surgery would never turn this dude into the morph because face app makes a lot of tiny changes that are difficult to replicated via surgery. However, the dude could get hollowish cheeks through fat loss and may be cheek and jaw fillers. If you still have some leanness to begin with, obtaining hollow cheeks is much easier than if you are starting out as a potato. Also, the dude you used had decent ratios/skull to begin with. Try using this dude as a template:
> 
> View attachment 1439787
> 
> ...


I’m going to do another profile with an uglier guy soon and post it here. But to make a morphable photo, the guy has to have a pic looking into the sun.

I morph with the glasses. Even if I did glasses kill any chance a chadlite has on tinder.


----------



## Deleted member 16134 (Dec 12, 2021)

He didn't look Indian in the beginning


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 12, 2021)

wallace said:


> I’m going to do another profile with an uglier guy soon and post it here. But to make a morphable photo, the guy has to have a pic looking into the sun.
> 
> I morph with the glasses. Even if I did glasses kill any chance a chadlite has on tinder.


Nah. It doesn't have to be that way. Boils down to skull shape, ratios and pheno. You'd have to change the pheno of the truecel I posted and then morph away his bug eyes (very hard to do). You are better off splicing his face with some good looking dude but tbh any retard could do and the end result looks too fake.


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 12, 2021)

resentfulincel said:


> He didn't look Indian in the beginning


Cope. He looked curry. I swear this stereotype that every south asian dude looks like apu needs to die. This dude for reference is also south asian:






Not white or even half white. 100 % curry. It's not even that uncommon. See dudes like this all the time. He's a legit light skin curry not people like @USER0213.


----------



## Deleted member 16134 (Dec 12, 2021)

Pakicel said:


> Cope. He looked curry. I swear this stereotype that every south asian dude looks like apu needs to die. This dude for reference is also south asian:
> 
> View attachment 1439812
> 
> ...


99 percent of Indians don't look like him


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 12, 2021)

resentfulincel said:


> 99 percent of Indians don't look like him


Cope. The average curry doesn't. But I'd say 1 in 5 dudes where I live, have the same pheno. I'd still be able to identify him as curry. He's only white to braindead tinder foids. Anyone with good knowledge of phenos could tell he's not white.


----------



## Deleted member 16134 (Dec 12, 2021)

Pakicel said:


> Cope. The average curry doesn't. But I'd say 1 in 5 dudes where I live, have the same pheno. I'd still be able to identify him as curry. He's only white to braindead tinder foids. Anyone with good knowledge of phenos could tell he's not white.


Where do u live


----------



## Midgetcel (Dec 12, 2021)

those shit apps make u look better than u trully are, if you apply the filter multiple times it makes you closer to a gigachad, the bad part is that it makes you darker with each filter you apply


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 12, 2021)

resentfulincel said:


> Where do u live


Karachi, Pakistan. Western part of the subcontinent.


----------



## Deleted member 16134 (Dec 12, 2021)

Pakicel said:


> Karachi, Pakistan. Western part of the subcontinent.


Lol nigger Pakistan is not representative of India you fool pakis have more attractive men even if a minority


----------



## Deleted member 15984 (Dec 12, 2021)

wallace said:


> My threads beautiful please reply


Bro stop begging 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Dec 13, 2021)

Pakicel said:


> Cope. He looked curry. I swear this stereotype that every south asian dude looks like apu needs to die. This dude for reference is also south asian:
> 
> View attachment 1439812
> 
> ...


 I look like this unfrauded -




I don't fraud my undertones and skintone with fake snapchat filters.


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 13, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> Get lost you seething scumbag, I look like this unfrauded -
> View attachment 1439989
> 
> I don't fraud my undertones and skintone with fake snapchat filters.


Nigga, why are you so insecure about being curry. I am curry too. It sucks I know but you have to accept it at one point.


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Dec 13, 2021)

Pakicel said:


> Nigga, why are you so insecure about being curry. I am curry too. It sucks I know but you have to accept it at one point.


Why are you dragging my name? And I am not ashamed of being 'Indian', the literal fact that you call Indians and Pakistanis 
"curry" shows how self-hating you are. If I was a self-hater or insecure about being an Indian, I wouldn't ever reveal that I am one and keep larping.


----------



## wallace (Dec 13, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> I look like this unfrauded -
> View attachment 1439989
> 
> I don't fraud my undertones and skintone with fake snapchat filters.


You could try this on dating apps


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Dec 13, 2021)

wallace said:


> You could try this on dating apps


Looks fake, you widened my mouth and added definition in the cheek area.


----------



## damnit (Dec 13, 2021)

tried it on my own face, this filter also lowered eyebrows, unnatural as fuck lol.


----------



## stevielake (Dec 13, 2021)

Pakicel said:


> Surgery would never turn this dude into the morph because face app makes a lot of tiny changes that are difficult to replicated via surgery. However, the dude could get hollowish cheeks through fat loss and may be cheek and jaw fillers. If you still have some leanness to begin with, obtaining hollow cheeks is much easier than if you are starting out as a potato. Also, the dude you used had decent ratios/skull to begin with. Try using this dude as a template:
> 
> View attachment 1439787
> 
> ...


So much cope. If he showers and uses manners he will ascend to Chad!


----------



## wallace (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 16152 (Dec 13, 2021)

It's fake though. This "8/10 Indian" doesn't exist and it's just wrong to be catfishing these girls.


----------



## Deleted member 11770 (Dec 13, 2021)

*Wow so you gave him top tier eyes, lips, cheekbones, and now he's chad and slays, who would have thought that!*


----------



## Amexmaxx (Dec 13, 2021)

I forgot what to do when they fake flake like this.


----------



## wallace (Dec 13, 2021)

ecstazy said:


> *Wow so you gave him top tier eyes, lips, cheekbones, and now he's chad and slays, who would have thought that!*


Not really. Every guy edits themselves these days, and so do girls. So I was giving him a fair chance by not using candid pics


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 13, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> You could try this on dating apps


He's 5 PSL in this morph. Give him wider IPD and more PCT.


----------



## noodlelover (Dec 13, 2021)

Has any one tried going on a date with a girl after they faceapped their pics? I want to know if any one has gotten away with this scam?



Amexmaxx said:


> View attachment 1440654
> 
> I forgot what to do when they fake flake like this.


Ask what day works for her. If she doesn't give you a day, the the profile was good enough for her to match for an ego boost and some pretend flirting, but the guy still isn't attractive enough for an actual date. or she found a real chad, and it's over. I had a girl literally walk out on a date when Chad told her to come to his house, because he was done fucking some other girl. Technically she told me to drive her to him, I told her to take a cab, or he can come pick her up, and she was screaming at me, saying Chad doesn't want to drive, you're mean. FML


----------



## wallace (Dec 13, 2021)

noodlelover said:


> Has any one tried going on a date with a girl after they faceapped their pics? I want to know if any one has gotten away with this scam?


I have (here’s a pic). But my success rate isn’t as high as the Indian I posted ITT. For some reason my face isn’t morphable. I’m also white and tall 

went from no results to a small amount of results


----------



## slayer69 (Dec 13, 2021)

Negative Canthal Tilt to Neutral Canthal Tilt

there you go.


----------



## noodlelover (Dec 13, 2021)

wallace said:


> I have (here’s a pic). But my success rate isn’t as high as the Indian I posted ITT. For some reason my face isn’t morphable. I’m also white and tall
> 
> went from no results to a small amount of results


How did it go? Did she call you out when she met you?


----------



## wallace (Dec 13, 2021)

noodlelover said:


> How did it go? Did she call you out when she met you?


She didn’t mention my pics at all. But I’d sell my soul for the perfect morph that can command any slim yogi/dancer type white girl to meet me from tinder


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Dec 30, 2021)

wallace said:


> I found a picture of this 3/10 Indian guy in direct sunlight so decided to try and faceapp cheekbone level 4 on him, then Hollywood 4.
> 
> he went from 4/10 to 8/10 and is matching slim blondes
> 
> ...


Anyone else used this filter and seen a big change in results ?


----------

